# anyone read this book ?



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm interested in getting this book as a reference, but since it's not cheap i wanted to check and see if anyone out there has gone thru it and what they thought of it. any reviews appreciated 
TITLE :
BSAVA Manual of Canine and Feline Behavioural Medicine

i've asked our only american vet (army doc) here, but she isn't in to "behavior related vet medicine" and was not familiar with it.....hasn't been translated to Japanese....


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Try the behaviorist forum.


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

I have not read this particular book, however there are quite a number of BSAVA books on other subjects that I have read. They are easy to read and concise...but I wouldn't look for any "breaking news" kind of information.


----------

